# DIY krib cave



## bm0589 (Oct 26, 2009)

i have 2 caves in my tank and one temporary one because i made my own caves using both pvc pipe and flower pots......we used aquarium safe cilicon and the same rocks as the ones in our tank.....and they turned out awsome........*** done some research on making them but have gotten alot of mixed info about how long to let them soak and when it is safe to introduce into my tank.........anyone have any advice from personal experience on how long i should let them soak before its safe to introduce to my fish?!?!?! thanks!!!!!


----------

